# Boss Vee attack angle



## Dakotaplowboy (Oct 13, 2006)

I just got finished putting my new 8'2' boss vee on my 05 chevy 2500hd cc long box. I need to adjust the angle of attack. How do I do it. The mount is 16 1/2 inches off the ground when the plow is off. I have been told it has to be 15 1/5. I would like to keep that extra inch of ground clearence if I can. Any thoughts or opinions.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just install it correctly.
We have already discussed your problem.
every one said to set your mount at the proper hight or live witl it.
You will just ware your edges unevenly.

Get smaller tires, adjust the mount to 15-1/2 or live with it.
ho yea, the angel will get worse with wear.

Your axles are lower than the mount is.
your ground clearance is only as high as the lowest point, ie the bottom of your diff.


Never mind you do not want to hear"do it properly" 

ps. tighten your trip springs too.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Dakotaplowboy;413512 said:


> I just got finished putting my new 8'2' boss vee on my 05 chevy 2500hd cc long box. I need to adjust the angle of attack. How do I do it. The mount is 16 1/2 inches off the ground when the plow is off. I have been told it has to be 15 1/5. I would like to keep that extra inch of ground clearence if I can. Any thoughts or opinions.


I understand that you want the maximum ground clearance possible but you need the mount at 15 1/2" for it to work properly. An inch wouldn't be critical if it was a straight blade but push beam height is very important on a V to avoid uneven wear on the cutting edges and to allow the plow to function properly


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

figure it out your self 
One inch over 4feet to 5 feet whatever the length of your plow from the mount to where the edge meets the ground.
Thats the difference an inch cam make... 

Or just leave it where it is.
Then you can complain that your plow does not scrape clean like your friends X brand plow does. Then you will blame:realmad: the plow when in reality it is the operator.


----------



## Dakotaplowboy (Oct 13, 2006)

*snofarmer*

Hey there snofarmer.
Thanks for the tips. I am going to get the plow fixed. Looks like the only way is to adjust the hight of the mount, I might start by turning the torsion bars back one turn, seeing as how I turned them up two turns. 
Just thought I would let you know that you remind me of some farmers I have worked for in the past, Crabby, crotchety, and rude, you must have a real way with the ladies.
Hey are you a real farmer? Ever heard why they only bury farmers 2 feet under ground? So they can still get there hand out.
Thanks


----------



## BigAfrican (Feb 10, 2001)

*dakotaplowboy*

hey there,

If I may butt in.... I just wanted to give you alittle insight from another chevy guy. I would totally make the hitch height (height of mount unloaded) correct..... BUT I would NOT do it by cranking your bars back down!

Your truck will sag at a higher rate putting more stress on the torsion bars and ball joints as they flex more under the load of the plow. "If it were mine" I would crank the bars up four turns from stock and lower the mount. Then you're at your height, and your ground clearance won't deminish so drastically upon approach of "terrain". I hope that helps and I'm not just wasting that minute of your life to read this!

God Bless,
B.A.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dakotaplowboy;417241 said:


> Hey there snofarmer.
> Thanks for the tips. I am going to get the plow fixed. Looks like the only way is to adjust the hight of the mount, I might start by turning the torsion bars back one turn, seeing as how I turned them up two turns.
> Just thought I would let you know that you remind me of some farmers I have worked for in the past, Crabby, crotchety, and rude, you must have a real way with the ladies.
> Hey are you a real farmer? Ever heard why they only bury farmers 2 feet under ground? So they can still get there hand out.
> Thanks


I spent my summers working on my uncles farm(family farm) in SD just out side of Watertown growing up. Then I worked on the VanToole ranch in Gunnison Co.as needed. I still help out on a friends dairy farm in Wi. Then I operated equipment and supervised the slope grooming operations at ski areas in the winter. 
While trying to run a snowplowing business.

"Crabby, crotchety and rude"

Flattery will get you nowhere

I respected and usually promoted the employees that told me I was a 
*******, ******, Etc, Etc I like someone who has confidence and is not afraid to speak their mind with out candy coating it.
I hate yesmen, don't agree with me just becuse I'm the boss

Must of the time I'm actually chucking as I post, guess I need to use more smiles

BigAfrican:

The only thing that will not change is the weight on the baljoints and lets hope that they do not flex:waving:

I agree he is better off adjusting the mount than cranking them back down..

?How far did you crank them up to begin with?


----------

